
Google Chrome Is Losing the 'Close Other Tabs' Option - WalterSobchak
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/google-chrome-is-losing-the-close-other-tabs-option/
======
SquareWheel
I use "Close tabs to the right" all the time. Almost never "other tabs"
though, so I guess I'm okay with this.

------
squidbot
I'll miss "bookmark all tabs". I'm in the 0.64% who use it, I find it very
handy when doing research. I open a bunch of tabs and then save them off to
reopen later and basically "keep my state."

